# Can you negotiate a bike price?



## Beznet (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is possible at most bike shops, but is it possible to drive down the price by negotiating? 

I know when people shop for cars they do this all the time, so I figure'd it might also apply for bike shopping.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Sometimes but not often.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can absolutely negotiate. Everything is negotiable.

Whether you can succeed in moving the price down is another matter. Towards the end of the season, perhaps. This time of year? Might get you a 'free' water bottle.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

If you are talking about last year's model, maybe. Especially if it's not a common frame size.
If it's at a shop you have regularly patronized, also maybe.

Most shops give a discount on accessories (helmet, shoes etc) with a bike purchase. 

I think it's bad form to go into a shop and assume you can low ball the price on a new bike. Independently owned shops face competition from national chains and internet sources.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm going to say try, but dont expect alot of movement. Unless it was on a several year old left over model. 

Bicycles dont have alot of margin, and it depends on the store. If it is a mom and pop, maybe, if its a chain, probally not alot. 

Other more learned people than i will be along to give you better info. But my gut says probally not much if any. 

But if you want a deal try looking at fleabay and a slighlty older model. Always a chance to find something good/great. Just have to take your time. 

Bill


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

I once observed my mother successfully negotiate the price of a tent at Kmart. Everything is negotiable - it just doesn't always work.

When I worked in shops we usually threw in something rather than lowered the price. Price matching was a different story.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

100% of the orders you don't ask for....you don't get.

Len


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

Like others said you can try, no guarantee you will get anywhere. Negotiating works much better on older models a shop wants to unload than new, recently released models. 

My Trek 4.5 Madone I purchased new last June retailed I believe for $2100. The selling price by the shop was $1900.

I had the shop transfer my bike computer, pedals, a few other accessories, bottle racks, Mr. Toughies plastic strips in my new tires, discount a new seat, after giving back the original hard seat it comes with and had new tape put on the handle bars, removing the ugly white tape it came with and having black, gel tape put on. There was no labor charge to put these other things on and while no one pays retail price for almost anything, they did lower the selling price on their own a couple hundred dollars. Perhaps I could have haggled with them for another hundred dollars, but was happy with their service. The shop also tends to a bike immediately, no wait time and tune up is free so I can’t complain. I haven’t brought it back for anything, putting on almost 2,000 miles since I got it. The bike is simply a pleasure to ride.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Sisophous said:


> I haven’t brought it back for anything, putting on almost 2,000 miles since I got it. The bike is simply a pleasure to ride.


Of course. It's a Trek.


----------



## jammin (Feb 7, 2009)

I just picked up a 2010 Fuji Roubiax ACR 2.0 from performance. I believe it was $1149 on sale. Once it was off the rack and i looked it over i noticed some slight Scratches on the back carbon part.( barely noticeable and they came out with very little effort when i got home.) Told the sales manager and they Knocked $150 off the bike. Not really negotiating i suppose, But if you see little imperfections it doesn't hurt to speak up.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Like Danl1 said, "Everything is negotiable." Try to negotiate. It's a learned skill. If you don't even attempt it you'll never know how it would have turned out. Remember, you can't win if you don't play.


----------



## Beznet (Mar 23, 2011)

after reading all of your helpful responses, I think I will go with theBreeze's recommendation.

_I think it's bad form to go into a shop and assume you can low ball the price on a new bike. Independently owned shops face competition from national chains and internet sources._

The shop I wanna get my bike from it independent, and I wanna keep on good terms with them because they're the only true independent bike shop here. Thanks for all of the tips though guys!


----------



## strohman (Apr 7, 2006)

I agree that it depends on the shop. I have purchased 2 bikes from the same shop. I asked about trading in my first bike for an upgraded model. The owner told me what he could offer in trade and then his price for the new bike was less than retail, so it was a good deal all around.

If you don't know the owner, I might ask something like, "Is that the best price you can give?" That line works in a lot of negotiations when you aren't sure if you can get any discount at all. It won't turn the guy off like a low-ball offer might. I don't even ask unless I'm ready to make a purchase though.

It never hurts to ask!


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

This is the method Ive used to get bikes at huge discounts, sometimes *50%* off. 

1. Dont bother with current year bikes. You wont get a deal on them. 

.. thats pretty much it! For last-year, or even better, 2 year old brand new bikes, the shop owners usually want them gone NOW, and they'll just throw deals at you. The last shop went from $1500 to $900 out the door without me even asking for a discount.

Its best to look for deals at places that want to deal.


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

worth a try, but a current season bike isn't going to probably have much room this early in the year. last year's model is a different story. you might get some upgrades or discounts on accessories though.


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

They have room to move on the price trust me. Like someone said before everything is negotiable.


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

Sloburu said:


> They have room to move on the price trust me. Like someone said before everything is negotiable.


As many people have said, if you don't ask you don't get. The big mistake that people make is taking offense. The "they have room to move on price, trust me" crowd often gets offended if the owner refuses to move on price. I guess they think that the owner is a greedy bastard who is trying to take advantage of them. Some owners will have wiggle room, some will not.

The other thing to remember is that you're trying to win the war, not the battle. The reason that many of us buy a bike at the LBS is that we get value from having a relationship with the shop. My shop gives bigger discounts to regular customers and better service. (Anybody who says that all customers should be treated the same has never worked in business dependent on repeat customers. Big, regular customers always get treated better, particularly if the customer is pleasant with the employees.) 

A hard-ass, scorched-earth negotiation _might_ win you a slightly price but will cost you in the long run if you plan on using that shop on a regular basis.


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

Ummm I don't know you or where you are from but here in NYC, there s a bike shop every 5-10 miles. I'll go to every shop and see where I can try to get the best deals. Last year I got my bike for something like 26% off msrp on a 2010 bike no tax. The same shop gave me a deal for a ruby pro (5200 msrp) for 3700 cash no tax. My last caad 10-4 was 1550. Look at the cannondale sub-forum I'm not the only one that got that price. 
Some people know how to negotiate some don't. The lbs give me great customer service.


----------



## wgeorge111 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes.
First you figure out what bike you want. Then you go to 3 different bike shops(that carry that brand) and at each bike shop you tell them you are 100% gonna be buying a bike. At each shop you tell them you are going to 2 more shops to see who has the best price. You tell them that whichever shop has the best price you will be buying it from them. You ask them for the best price they will give you and then see who has the lowest price. Whoever has the lowest price gets your business. You DO NOT go back to the other shops and ask them to beat the lowest price you got. They get one chance to give you their absolute lowest price.


----------



## carsnoceans (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes, you can very much negotiate with local shops (or local chains). National chains like Performance Bikes... I wouldn't know. 

1. Depends on the shop. Elite shops won't negotiate as much. 
2. Depends on bike/model. If its selling like pancakes, then you can't negotiate as much.
3. Show interest. You like their shop, their bike and want to buy from them. You want to be a returning customer. 
4. Make a few visits to the shop. Take a few bikes out for test rides. Make your presence known. 

Its somewhat like buying a car but a little more personalized. Car dealers don't care about seeing you again for years. These guys want to see back next month for jerseys, shoes, shorts, bibs, vests, jackets, watches, heart rate monitor, computer, nutrition..... (dear god! I am an addict).

PS - I purchase a '09 Orbea Onix TDF (MSRP ~$2700) last year. I paid $2100 total and negotiated 2 jerseys (1 l/S; 1 S/S) to be included with the sale. It can work but YMMV. Many people have done better than me.


----------



## vets1173 (Jul 30, 2009)

I ordered my 2010 Specialized Roubaix Pro SRAM when they first hit the market ...list was $4400, I got it for $3700.


----------



## bwalling (Apr 2, 2011)

Sure you can. Different shops around here sell the same bike at differing prices. They'll price match each other.

I just bought a Madone 4.5. I paid $1830 and got some Look Classics thrown in for free. MSRP is $2199, and they were asking $2099.


----------



## tabfry (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes. It never hurts to ask. 

Every store owner knows what they can afford to sell an item for. Asking to lower the price will not force their hand to drop it below what they can afford.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Of course - every price in retail is negotiable. You are probably asking a different question: do people do it and are bike shops generally receptive to it? the answer is still yes.

What I say below applies to every thing and every store:

1. you can make an offer or request a discount at every store in existence. Some of them routinely operate in negotiation style, some never do, but you can always attempt and it should never offend anyone.... because....

2. There are two factors that affect whether you will actually be able to accomplish your goal:
- is there an alternative for you that is similar in quality/utility that is cheaper?
- are you willing to say "no thanks" and go buy the other thing?

This goes for carpet, cars, topsoil, baseball mitts, DVD's, and of course bikes.

For bikes specifically, just tell them what the alterntaive for you is, why you'd prefer to buy it from them and what you expect (i.e. price match or just getting close).

Then if they can't be willing to cordially say no thanks and go buy it at the other place.

I've even done this with online sellers and sometimes they'll flat out price match or at least give a discount to make their price more competitive.


----------



## Neil Fronheiser (Nov 16, 2007)

As some of the others have said, bikes are very low margin. On average, very little money is made on a bike even at full price. It is easier to get deals on small parts on the time of sale. If you go into a shop asking price right off the bat, you won't be recieved well. Let us do our job and help you find what will work best for you. A respectful customer begets respectful service. constant searching for the best deal gets you discount service. 

Also, every shop is selling good product. In general, there are not enough differences to make one brand stand wildly above any other. Find the shop that makes you happy. If price is the only matter, then the shop isn't doing there job right.


----------

